# Meet Miss Maya



## minnieme (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, the jig is up... our second dog has arrived!! eace: Or rather..we drove 4 hrs to pick her up in Minnesota... no such "arrival" really. :wink: I had been talking to Maya's foster mom since November and mentioned her briefly in another post. She has had horrendous skin issues and has yeasty flair-ups whenever she consumes starchy carbs or grains. Of course, she was put on Science Diet and Royal Canin to help clear things up... and of course, it didn't. :tsk: She's just 1 year old and she has been on and off of steroids and antibiotics for the majority of her young life. Her bio fit everything I wanted in another dane... young, outgoing, confident, no troubled past, and active enough for Minnie. And then there was the skin issue. I think a lot of adopters saw this as a deterrent but I saw her as raw's biggest success story.  However, she has been greatly improving on grain free foods thanks to her foster mom's diligence and open-mindedness when it came to finding a cure for her ouchy skin that didn't involve more drugs. So prior to coming here, she was on TOTW with her foster mom....and looking better than ever.

For a point of reference, here is what she looked like when she came into the rescue: :frown:










Sad, huh? She was very, very, very loved in her original home but they just could not get to the bottom of this skin issue.... turns out it's a seemingly easy fix to a raw feeder. Heck, even grain-free did wonders for her. Here's what she looks like as of a few days ago... 










Amazing transformation, eh? As you can see, her foster mom did a brilliant job with her and she is looking better than ever... but still somewhat pink between the toes. But with that said, I started her on raw Saturday night and she is doing GREAT. It always amazes me how dogs take to it so naturally... I have heard of a few that are sometimes a little bewildered or confused by a hunk of meat, but not my girls...they just dig right in. :wink: She has had stellar poos since switching (not an instance of diarrhea yet) and vomited once last night (just some little bits of bone so it was a snap to clean up). Her energy is great and she's enjoying her meals. The pinkness in her toes is already starting to fade. She is still missing some hair so that will take a while to grow in. In a week or so, we'll start adding some of the skin back in....ever so slowly to get some fats in her diet.  She is handling raw really, really well -- which is great after the nightmare I had with Minnie. 

In any case, Maya is definitely a puppy still....loves to chew, loves to bite and suck on Minnie's face, and is still learning about manners. Minnie, fortunately, is very tolerant of this all! They are getting along so well and I couldn't be happier. Admittedly, a part of me is already worried about things like going out of town... or holidays. A teeny tiny part of me also is wondering if this is going to compromise anything with Minnie -- my heart dog. Will I devote less time to her? Will our bond slip by the wayside? I definitely won't let it happen, but things change with two dogs.....life gets a whole lot busier! And while Minnie is a pretty active dane, Maya is definitely full of puppy energy that I have not been used to for some time... I love her so much already, but it makes me realllly not want a puppy any time soon. :wink: I don't know how some of you do it!

Anyhoo, had to make a REAL post about my girl...and I will be taking progress pics too of her skin issues. I think she's just going to flourish now. :smile:


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

She is SOOOOOO cute!!!

Im SOO glad to see that you have a thread about her...I was hoping that she would have one soon!!!:biggrin1:

Her and Minnie are SOO cute together...I cant wait to see more about your new beautiful girl!!:happy:


----------



## stajbs (Jun 5, 2010)

Oh dear, she looks awesome. Congrats!! Trust me you will find yourself more than able to love two. A bit more work yes, but twice the love!!


----------



## funshine (Jan 21, 2010)

Wow what a difference!
She's such a cutie now :smile:
Thanks for adopting the sweet pup!


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Aww she's such a gorgeous little cutie pie! I'm so happy she's already thriving with you and Minnie is putting up with her puppy antics, congratulations!


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

She's beautiful! Congrats on the new addition! I bet Minnie is loving having a new friend! You gotta post more pics! :0)


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

She looks much better! thank you for rescuing her, I'm sure she'll fit right into her new home.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

She's gorgeous! Congratulations on the new baby girl!!!


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

She is gorgeous and that's an amazing difference.

something tells me you will find plenty of time for Minnie!


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Beautiful big girl!


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

She is a beautiful big pup-- and looks like she found her forever home. 

I love happy endings!


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

Love her  So happy for you and she does look so much better! And I love that you have M & M dogs


----------



## danecolor (Nov 22, 2010)

she is absolutely gorgeous! congratulations on the new addition :biggrin:


----------



## hmbutler (Aug 4, 2011)

She's so beautiful!! Can't wait to see pics of her and Minnie together :biggrin:


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Congratulations on your new addition!
Maya is such a pretty girl!


----------



## chewice (Jan 1, 2012)

xoxoxoxox to the new BB!


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

Congrats, she's adorable!! Love the black danes!

I worried about that too, when I got Tess, about Bishop's feelings. They have done great. Not only do they have our love but they have each other, too. Just make sure to keep time aside for "just Minnie".

It's sad that someone would give up such a nice girl over a medical issue, though. :tsk:


----------



## IslandPaws4Raw (Sep 7, 2011)

Congrats on the new addition! She's beautiful! It's great that she came from a stable background....don't worry, you can have two heart dogs at the same time. I didn't think it was possible, but Kai proved me wrong......


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

She's a lovely dog, and a very lucky dog. It sounds like she's been blessed enough to have lived with 3 different people who all love her very much, so she must be very special. Thank you for taking on a pup that isn't in the best of health when you could have chosen out of hundreds of others that are fine. She will repay you many, many times over in the coming years, that we all know! 
And, yes, I'm another one who wonders about your existing pup, how you can fit another dog in your heart without harming your relationship with your older girl. 
Congratulations, she is a doll!


----------



## lucky (Jan 8, 2011)

She is beautiful


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

I have already expressed my excitement on FB but... Woohoo!!!! Haha

I'll admit, my bond with Dude slipped a little bit when I got married, moved up here and got Buck. Buck was the cause of most of the slip. It bothered me for a while but Buck also fixed it. Since getting married, Dude has become extremely close to Nick and they got even closer when we got Buck. Both dogs just seemed to pick a person. We even refer to them as "My dog and your dog" on occasion. Well... they are always Nick's dogs when they are bad...

Buck just seemed to pick me. He curls up next to me on the couch, follows me around the house, etc. Dude does the same with Nick. Nick walks Dude and I walk Buck. All four of us are happy because we each "have" a dog. We both have very strong bonds with both dogs but we are bonded more with one than the other. 

Nick will take Dude with him when he runs to the store to get something really quick and Buck will stay here with me. If I go somewhere, Buck usually comes with me while Dude stays home with Nick. It really isn't something that you will worry about for very long. Hahaha. It makes life easier by having one dog bonded with one of us and one bonded to the other.


----------



## minnieme (Jul 6, 2011)

Thanks for the sweet comments, guys. And I feel like I've mostly gotten over my own worries about losing that bond with Minnie because she's adjusted so fantastically. Both of them are doing so well, that it really puts me at ease! I think Minnie will forever be a Mama's girl because of her history with men (not to say that she doesn't loooove Carl, cos she does) and Maya already seems to be gravitating more towards me -- but I think those things are natural when I'm the one that generally feeds them and plays with them and generally spends more time with them (I live <5 mins from work so I am home every day for lunch too). Carl is working on so much home improvement stuff that he hasn't had a lot of time to focus on either of them... except on our nightly walks. Either way, Minnie is so excited to have a playmate... and Maya seems so happy to have a home. She was at work with me today and one of the girls said, "Wow, she really knows you're her mom already!" That made me smile. 

Anyway, thanks for the nice comments... I will be sure to post more Maya pics soon!


----------



## monkeys23 (Dec 8, 2010)

Awww big congrats!


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Wow what a difference a food can make. Now why can't vets get this??????

Glad things are working so well.


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

Yay for you and Minnie! :clap2: What a pretty girl! We need a ton of pictures please of the two together. 
I can honestly say with having 10 dogs that out of all of them my tiny Tommy was my heart dog and he was one that came sort of in the middle of everyone. BUT that doesn't mean I don't adore each and every one of my babies and adding the last one (Miss Nat) didn't change that one bit. You have such a bond with Minnie that it wouldn't be possible to change it. Now you'll just have double the love! Congrats!


----------



## Julee (Jan 6, 2012)

How sweet! She looks a million times better.


----------



## leilaquinn (Sep 7, 2011)

Awww, yea! I have been without a computor for a while shoud have it fixed and back at the end of the week. I am not used to goig online on a little touch screen, i'm a bit behind, but i am so happy to see this, she is beautiful!


----------

